# Suggestions on packing/shipping TiVo / Selling TiVO HD w/ Lifetime



## JOL (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope this is the correct thread to post, but I have a Series 3 TiVO HD (w/ lifeetime) that I am considering parting with (my wife and I got rid of cable and replaced it with AT&T U-Verse instead - our bill just went from $130/mo to $85/mo!). 

I no longer have the box for the TiVO, which raises an issue for me - how in the world do I pack and ship the TiVO? Specifically, what type of packing material would I need in order to pack and ship the item safely? I've got a huge roll of bubble wrap - I considered just wrapping the TiVo multiple times (like a mummy) and then placing it in a box. HOwever, I wanted to know if anyone had any other suggestions on packing a TiVo for shipping.

Alternatively, if anyone lives in the Los Angeles or Orange County area, my TiVo HD is for sale! It's got the lifetime subscription, comes with the original remote (pretty much unused, as I used a Harmony remote to control the devices), as well as the wireless adapter. I also have many of the original manuals for it. Let me know if anyone is interested! I checked on eBay, and it looks like the average selling price ranges anywhere from $250-$350.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

sent PM


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

JOL said:


> I've got a huge roll of bubble wrap - I considered just wrapping the TiVo multiple times (like a mummy) and then placing it in a box.


That would be fine. Taping some chunks of styrofoam onto the inside of the box, corners and middle of each panel, to keep the Tivo secure, would be great.

I've had a huge number of used Tivos shipped to me over the years, some just thrown as-is into a box (you know who you are). Got some corners cracked but otherwise they survived. I'm not suggesting that's a good idea, just trying to make the point that they're not particularly fragile.


----------



## JOL (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!

steinercat, responded to your PM.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Most people don't agree with me, but I feel that the only way to ship a TiVo is by Priority USPS, as all TiVos that I have received by other methods have come fairly roughed up, and some of them damaged. The Priority Service, from what I have been told, is the only shipping that hand moves the boxes instead of sending down conveyer belts and getting thrown around. That is just what I have been told, but the condition of TiVos that I have bought or sold all indicate that is true. 
USPS Priority is expensive though. 

Premieres original come in a double box that protects them good, but I have never seen a double box for other TiVos. And double boxing increases the cost significantly, so I no longer do that. If I don't have the original packing material, I usually try to put some of that white hard packing material (that I retrieve out the trash in back of stores trash cans) in the corners of the box and then use some bubble wrap to wrap the TiVo after I put the TiVo in a water proof bag. I put the accessories far enough away from the TiVo so they don't damage each other. I also put the packing list in a zip lock bag in case the box gets wet. I have heard that it is next to impossible to get the 'insurance' money if you ship the item by UPS or any other carrier other than USPS. ( I dn't work for any carrier) To find the 'going price' for any Tivo look at 'completed listings' on eBay, rather than using the current offered TiVos.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I personally ship them UPS but i let UPS do the packaging. 
Its cheap to have them package it and they pack it really good.


----------

